# Muscle Egg Discount code



## pirovoliko (Mar 31, 2013)

Just made a purchase today and the code "james" was good for 10% off...FYI


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 31, 2013)

damn it i just fucking ordered 4 gallons:-0


----------



## JOMO (Mar 31, 2013)

Hmm. I see both of you have tried them, but have you tasted their flavored ones? I never thought of ever ordering these till I just went to the site and saw all the options.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 31, 2013)

I had the chocolate. Tastes like chocolate milk. Shippings expensive though. Ill still with whey personally.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 31, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Hmm. I see both of you have tried them, but have you tasted their flavored ones? I never thought of ever ordering these till I just went to the site and saw all the options.


i love the vanilla, tastes like pudding, actually enjoy it


----------



## whitelml (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks dude.   Vanilla is the shit


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 1, 2013)

i have the chocolate caramel... fucking delicious! The little recipe they give you for pancakes with oats and cottage cheese has become a staple in my diet its fucking amazing.

PS "yolk" also worked for me as a 10% off discount code.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 1, 2013)

Dude I ordered 6 on sat


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very cool looking product.


----------



## AndroSport (May 16, 2013)

Any new codes? All the ones ive used stopped working and i need my fix!


----------



## AlphaD (May 16, 2013)

I used JAMES last Friday when I ordered and it still worked........


----------



## j2048b (May 16, 2013)

ok so with this liquid egg whites does it feel like a huge booger when u drink it?  or is there any reason to believe that ur drinking liquid eggs at all? i have to know before i order some!


----------



## AndroSport (May 16, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I used JAMES last Friday when I ordered and it still worked........



I tried that one before I posted this and it didnt work.


----------



## AndroSport (May 16, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I used JAMES last Friday when I ordered and it still worked........


----------



## AndroSport (May 16, 2013)

j2048b said:


> ok so with this liquid egg whites does it feel like a huge booger when u drink it?  or is there any reason to believe that ur drinking liquid eggs at all? i have to know before i order some!



no it tastes like you are drinking chocolate milk or something... not thick or snot-like


----------



## j2048b (May 17, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> no it tastes like you are drinking chocolate milk or something... not thick or snot-like



Good to know as i will be buying it in 50 gallon drums!


----------

